# Lost 20 lb sulcata.



## Masin (Dec 5, 2013)

Our big guy escaped yesterday. We live in Havana Fl, in the south side that borders Tallahassee. Luckily the weather has warmed a bit but still. Absolutely heartbroken. If you guys could help spread the word we would appreciate it. I've attached an image of our baby. Gosh we hope we find him soon.


----------



## wellington (Dec 5, 2013)

Be sure to put up flyers and contact the veterinarians and any animal shelters close to your area. Also, when the sun first comes up in the morning, go looking for him. He will be put then trying to find sun to warm up.
So, sorry, fingers crossed you find him. Good luck, keep us updated.


----------



## kathyth (Dec 5, 2013)

I would also be looking anywhere the sun is shinning. You might find him basking.
Please don't give up looking. It can take days or much longer to spot him. He could be very close to you.
Good luck!


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 5, 2013)

Leave your gate open and put down food. Sometimes a animal will come home to eat . Hope everything turns out . Go talk to your neighbors he may be over threre eating there rose bush .


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 5, 2013)

Look for a burrow. Sometimes they make a burrow and you do not know it and that is where they are. Happened to my neighbor. Under a back shed. Started from the side back where you could not easily see. Clear across the shed, down the middle. The tunnel was like 12 feet long. Had to throw a hose in there to get him to come out. After weeks of looking, he was on the property all along, there. Happy surprise! Hope you find your baby soon.


----------



## sibi (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh no, I can't believe it! I was gonna contact you about seeing your baby a few weeks ago. We were there for a conference . Buy, things got crazy, I wasn't feeling well, and I had my little other rescue with me since she was sick, and I needed to hand feed her. 

You need to check under piles of leaves, shrubs, piles of things near or around your property. Call out to him and put a heat lamp out for him. Like Barb said, torts tend to find sun to warm them us. You must find him!!! It's getting cold there Friday and tonight too. Please keep me posted. Talk to your neighbors too.


----------



## Masin (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you all so much. We are surrounded by pine forest so it's hard to get in there and feel confident that you looked at every possible inch. But we're trying. Today was so overcast and misty I was afraid he wouldn't come out to sun, finally the sun came out for him wherever he is.
We contacted all of the local vet hospitals (luckily my partner is a vet at a hospital here that works closely with a wildlife sanctuary and rehab. ...which is how we came about owning this guy in the first place!) We have also planned to stuff every mailbox we can tomorrow with a missing flyer as well as put up big signs. I really hope we find him. It's a needle in a haystack sort of feeling thanks to the forest. We did go to every neighbor and ask to walk their properties, today we covered our one neighbors 50 acres but feel like we didn't make a dent. I found a spot at a fence in our yard I believe he got under, it's hard to tell if he did since we don't see any dig marks from his legs though. We did find a nice big tortsie poop right near it though (on our side of the fence.) 
I'm kicking my self in the butt for not checking on him every second or doing a more thorough perimeter check. Hindsight is hard  I'm just heart broken. 
Out yard is large but cleared mostly pine trees so we can see for a good ways. We walked it and walked it but haven't turned up anything yet. He usually always snuck under the porch and went to this one spot if we didn't catch him in time at night, I keep checking it hoping he came to it, but no  He went missing during a routine stent outside, he usually checks the fences out and wanders aimlessly, but this time something else happened. I've never seen him burrow before so I will keep a closer look out for a burrow tomorrow. I hope that's the case. We all miss him so much. I will keep you posted. 
Please keep your eyes peeled. I'm hoping someone spots him but have a fear that he's on someones million acres and they have no idea. I'm so worried about our guy. Thank you all for your concern. We will keep you posted!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Dec 5, 2013)

Post on Craigslist maybe. Also, if you haven't, maybe make another thread in the regional section here on the forum. I'd be sick. I'm so sorry this has happened. When my russians are out in there pen during the good months, I go out and do head counts at least twice a day because although the pen is secure, I'm paranoid of just this same thing happening.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 5, 2013)

Check that porch. He may have burrowed around there if that was a favorite spot for him to go to. Hoping he is found.


----------



## Masin (Dec 5, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Post on Craigslist maybe. Also, if you haven't, maybe make another thread in the regional section here on the forum. I'd be sick. I'm so sorry this has happened. When my russians are out in there pen during the good months, I go out and do head counts at least twice a day because although the pen is secure, I'm paranoid of just this same thing happening.



I did! And I've posted on the lost and found facebook page for my area, and this sites facebook page too. I've asked everyone I know to share the info as well. And I hear you, I'm so so paranoid and sure enough, something happens within those gaps of time. I could just die. I'm so worried that he's hunkered down someplace. Heck, the woods seem a lot better than our wide open space I guess. When we do find him I am making the fort knox of enclosures...if he ever gets let out again!




BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Check that porch. He may have burrowed around there if that was a favorite spot for him to go to. Hoping he is found.



Thank you! Luckily we have a pine tree forest sort of yard, ours is really open but contains 100+ pine trees that have all dropped their needles for the season. I'm hoping the blanket of unraked pine needles will make it easier to see if he's burrowed or not. 
The section of the fence I found seems possible but I can't get over how there are no dig marks on either side of the fence. You figured with the ground being soft and damp that one of his feet at least would make a dig mark as he pulled himself under. 
Who knows. I hope he turns up soon  Worried sick


----------



## Masin (Dec 5, 2013)

Just got an anonymous call that our tortoise was in a cage in this persons backyard. The person said her neighbor picked him up here and transported him 40 minutes into another town. I panicked and did the drive at this house only to get there with the sheriff and learn that this anonymous caller skims craigslist and the lost facebook page for my area and calls every family that posts and tells them her neighbor has the animal...I had such a broken heart that I fell for this crazy persons lie. I feel worse now than I did before this all, and I didn't think that was possible! I wish this nightmare were over !!


----------



## cemmons12 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ugh.. I'm so sorry for what you are going though. And that person needs their *** kicked for doing that to you!! I hope this story ends up with a very happy ending. I wish you the best. I know my heart would be broke if I lost my Cooper!


----------



## wellington (Dec 5, 2013)

So sorry you had this mean, dirty trick pulled on you, the sicko. But don't give up. We are all rooting for you and his return. Keep looking and keep the hope. Many have that have been lost on this forum has also been found. He will be too.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 5, 2013)

Masin said:


> Just got an anonymous call that our tortoise was in a cage in this persons backyard. The person said her neighbor picked him up here and transported him 40 minutes into another town. I panicked and did the drive at this house only to get there with the sheriff and learn that this anonymous caller skims craigslist and the lost facebook page for my area and calls every family that posts and tells them her neighbor has the animal...I had such a broken heart that I fell for this crazy persons lie. I feel worse now than I did before this all, and I didn't think that was possible! I wish this nightmare were over !!



OMG how awful!! Wth is wrong with people?! I'm really sorry this happened to you and I hope you find your tort soon.


----------



## Masin (Dec 5, 2013)

Elohi said:


> Masin said:
> 
> 
> > Just got an anonymous call that our tortoise was in a cage in this persons backyard. The person said her neighbor picked him up here and transported him 40 minutes into another town. I panicked and did the drive at this house only to get there with the sheriff and learn that this anonymous caller skims craigslist and the lost facebook page for my area and calls every family that posts and tells them her neighbor has the animal...I had such a broken heart that I fell for this crazy persons lie. I feel worse now than I did before this all, and I didn't think that was possible! I wish this nightmare were over !!
> ...



I know....this person will NOT stop calling! She refuses to give us her number and is simply repeating the ad we placed on the lost & found page. She saw me drive up to the house, saw the cops etc and wants to know why we didn't get our tortoise. She swears it's there and that it's in the backyard. I don't know what to do  We told her to get a picture of it there and go to the police. I am so unbelievably heartbroken. Who does this? The sheriff said she does this all too often  I even found craigslist complaints about her. Ugh.


----------



## Elohi (Dec 5, 2013)

Masin said:


> Elohi said:
> 
> 
> > Masin said:
> ...



The lady is either seriously mentally ill and delusional...or is acting out some pretty extreme attention seeking behaviors. Really twisted and upsetting for those she lures in. I'm truly very sorry. Hoping you find your sully soon.


----------



## sibi (Dec 5, 2013)

I bet you anything that he's under a bunch of needles in your backyard...he would blend in beautifully. Tomorrow morning, when the sun rises, look to see if he's in a sunny spot around your house. Don't forget to put out food or a heat lamp.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 5, 2013)

OMG. Uggh. As if losing your tortoise was not enough. Give me that woman's number so I can give her a piece of my bad temper! That is despicable. I have a gut feeling your tortoise is burrowed on your property. I so do hope you find him. What torture. Sure no one came on to the property and took him? If not, he must be there, somewhere. Fingers so crossed.


----------



## ulkal (Dec 5, 2013)

*AW: Lost 20 lb sulcata.*

what a sick trick to play on people. I hope you find him.Finges crossed.


----------



## sibi (Dec 5, 2013)

Did the person who did this live near you? Just a thought...do you think he could have had something to do with his disappearance?


----------



## tortoise5643 (Dec 5, 2013)

I once lost a 4.5 in Russian that got out of my outdoor enclosure. I looked for him for days and days. I live out in the country on an acre(and a forest behind us) I finally assumed he was gone and just prayed that he could survive out in the wild in Texas. But almost 2 weeks later, I was throwing the football outside with my brother and he overthrew it a little into the tall grass/brush that transitions into the forest. I walked over there and saw my tortoise just chill in. That just goes to show that even if you think hope is lost, its still very possible that you could still find him. So good luck


----------



## Masin (Dec 5, 2013)

I just googled and found the hoarders name, also uncovered a million complaints, charges of animal cruelty, citations for everything under the sun and even better, the anonymous callers full name. They both have separate "rescues" with up to 80 neglected dogs on each property at a time. This caller told us she saw the tortoise walking around her back yard. I pray this is all done crazy overdone enjoyment and not true. Now I'm freaking out that this old ladies dogs are going to get ahold of him. I don't know where to start with all of this or how to get into her yard. What a mess.


Did you post on here about him missing? I think I read about a Russian missing (near a golf course of I remember) that was found awhile later. Even if that's not your story, it gives me hope! I can't imagine how hopeless it felt to lose a smaller one! I said I was glad it wasn't our little guy, can't imagine! Glad yours is back. Hope our fella turns up soon!


----------



## sibi (Dec 5, 2013)

Is this the house you took the police to? If not, I would call the police on this old lady so they can search for your animal. Better yet, the person who told you she saw a tortoise in her back yard should tell you where she lives. Maybe she's let you stay there in her backyard to see if you spot your tort. IF you do see your tort, do not attempt to go get it. Dogs may be out and can attack you and the tort. Take a pic on your phone, and call police.


Masin said:


> I just googled and found the hoarders name, also uncovered a million complaints, charges of animal cruelty, citations for everything under the sun and even better, the anonymous callers full name. They both have separate "rescues" with up to 80 neglected dogs on each property at a time. This caller told us she saw the tortoise walking around her back yard. I pray this is all done crazy overdone enjoyment and not true. Now I'm freaking out that this old ladies dogs are going to get ahold of him. I don't know where to start with all of this or how to get into her yard. What a mess.


----------



## Masin (Dec 5, 2013)

sibi said:


> Is this the house you took the police to? If not, I would call the police on this old lady so they can search for your animal. Better yet, the person who told you she saw a tortoise in her back yard should yell you where she lives. Maybe she's let you stay there in her backyard to see if you spot your tort. IF you do see your tort, do not attempt to go get it. Dogs may be out and can attack you and the tort. Take a pic on your phone, and call police.
> 
> 
> Masin said:
> ...



Yes, same house. The cops were the ones that said not to bother, that this anonymous person does this all the time. That they know Judy is a hoarder and that they can't enter her property without a warrant. I told them that this anonymous person says she has him, that she saw him today. She let him walk around then put him in a dog cage outside. They said they couldn't do anything. That it would be her word against mine even if I saw my tortoise. Are you kidding?! This sort of nightmare really happens? I pray that I see his little butt sunning tomorrow in OUR yard and that I can forget this person is real. If not, I dunno what to do.


----------



## sibi (Dec 5, 2013)

I would stake out her backyard. If she's keeping him in a cage outside, tonight isn't gonna be too cold, but soon some freezing weather will hit our way. If it were my tort, I'll camp outside the boundaries of her home and wait to see what's in her backyard. She's 40 minutes away, huh...what town? When can your partner have a day off to help find the tort? Maybe one could go to that lady's backyard, and one can look more locally. Tell me what you think.

If I weren't taking care of a critical I'll tort right now, I'd drive the 2 1/2 hours to Havana to help you look for him.


----------



## shaf1457 (Dec 6, 2013)

Masin said:


> Just got an anonymous call that our tortoise was in a cage in this persons backyard. The person said her neighbor picked him up here and transported him 40 minutes into another town. I panicked and did the drive at this house only to get there with the sheriff and learn that this anonymous caller skims craigslist and the lost facebook page for my area and calls every family that posts and tells them her neighbor has the animal...I had such a broken heart that I fell for this crazy persons lie. I feel worse now than I did before this all, and I didn't think that was possible! I wish this nightmare were over !!



Wow that is one of the cruelest things I have hear in a long time. People like this really need legal actions taken against them. Why do some people get such a kick out of playing on others feelings especially when it comes to their pets?


----------



## wellington (Dec 6, 2013)

Come up with a story of why you are visiting this person. Something like your heard she rescues dogs and you were looking for a rescue to adopt. Would she be willing to work with you in getting you the right dog to fit into your family. Earn her trust to get you into her house. Don't do this alone. Take someone with you. Let that someone sit and hide in the car. When you get their trust and hopefully she lets you enter her house, have the person with you go into the back yard and search. If either one of you see your tort, grab it and go. During any of this time, do not give out your address and give a different, closer area to her for where you live. I would not let this go unchecked. If you don't have the nerve to do that, I would stake out the area until I knew she did or didn't have my tort. If she did, call the police and tell them she has them and you need them now to help you get him back, or your going to do it on your own. If she is really a hoarder, call the health department on her. Good luck, I can't believe the police won't help you. Fingers crossed until he is home. Keep us posted.


----------



## T33's Torts (Dec 6, 2013)

*Re: RE: Lost 20 lb sulcata.*



wellington said:


> Come up with a story of why you are visiting this person. Something like your heard she rescues dogs and you were looking for a rescue to adopt. Would she be willing to work with you in getting you the right dog to fit into your family. Earn her trust to get you into her house. Don't do this alone. Take someone with you. Let that someone sit and hide in the car. When you get their trust and hopefully she lets you enter her house, have the person with you go into the back yard and search. If either one of you see your tort, grab it and go. During any of this time, do not give out your address and give a different, closer area to her for where you live. I would not let this go unchecked. If you don't have the nerve to do that, I would stake out the area until I knew she did or didn't have my tort. If she did, call the police and tell them she has them and you need them now to help you get him back, or your going to do it on your own. If she is really a hoarder, call the health department on her. Good luck, I can't believe the police won't help you. Fingers crossed until he is home. Keep us posted.



Barb, you are a genius.


----------



## tortoise5643 (Dec 6, 2013)

Did you post on here about him missing? I think I read about a Russian missing (near a golf course of I remember) that was found awhile later. Even if that's not your story, it gives me hope! I can't imagine how hopeless it felt to lose a smaller one! I said I was glad it wasn't our little guy, can't imagine! Glad yours is back. Hope our fella turns up soon!
[/quote]
No, I didn't post it on this forum. It was before I was a member.


----------



## Masin (Dec 7, 2013)

Update, we still have not been able to locate Rumor. I'm sure every one of you can imagine how hard this is. We have only had this boy a short time but you guys know how attached you can get to your torts. I still can't believe it's happened and keep checking and checking obsessivly only to come up empty each time. Its definitely wearing on me but I can't stop looking. I keep looking out in the pastures expecting to see him sunning casually or eating away. 

The crazy anonymous call and hoarder lady saga is still going. I stayed up overnight that night and dug around trying to figure out who these people were. I did find out the name of the caller, it's Cynthia Harlow, and the name of the "hoarder" is Judy Dubois, the neighbor has had Judy in her sights for years now and has been arrested for trespassing on her property as well as harassment. I did find out that Judy runs a shelter for dogs and has relocated lost pets with their owners hundreds of times now. Does that ease my mind? Not really. I heard from Judy herself and she offered to have her friend with a tracking dog help us, I jumped at that opportunity but haven't heard from the tracker yet. Wouldn't that be ideal? Its been days now though and with rain and high winds I wonder if it would be any good. I'll take the chance if they offer though! Judy did ask me to post our ad on her facebook page, reaching anyone at this point is better than not, right? His photo has been shared over and over in our area, I hope someone sees him soon. We miss him dearly. 
I did offer our services to Judy. My partner is an emergency vet as well as a hospice vet, I tech with her and we help families with the final stages, preparation, education etc just like human hospice. I hope she takes us up on this offer so I can get in there. I have this gut feeling that she does not have our boy though. I've read 100's of complaints about the neighbor and how she has pulled this enough times that the shelters and police department warn to ignore her calls. I hate that this crazy lady gave us hope in these times. That she took moments away from us doing productive work, that the pain of it all is shadowed by the pain of that ordeal as well. I don't get people. 
I know it's illegal to stuff mailboxes but I've printed 100 or so fliers and planned to canvas our area, the local stores etc I know it's days later but I'm a one man army at this point and trying my hardest. 
Thank you guys so much for your thoughts and encouragement at this time. I can not thank you enough. I can not wait until the day comes I get to update about him being found safe and sound.


----------



## Zamric (Dec 8, 2013)

....and that is why I did this! Sorry to hear about your run away but WalkingRock has run twice now and this was the solution I came up with! It's not any good for the smaller guys, but it keeps a leash on the bigger ones with scutes large enough to tag.

This Tag is hammered to the shape of his scute and adhered with a 2 part, heavy duty epoxy.


----------



## wellington (Dec 8, 2013)

I think this is a good idea, except if the tort was stolen. A stolen tort will have the tag removed. Maybe if it were on the tort long enough, it would have left a mark of some sort, but other then that, it wouldn't stop a thief.


----------



## kjr153 (Dec 8, 2013)

Someone should invent some type of micro chip for a tortoise that has a GPS in it. Could just put it under the skin like a dog. Take that to the Shark Tank. Mark Cubin would invest. 


But on a serious note, I hope you find Rumor soon!


----------



## Masin (Dec 9, 2013)

Zamric said:


> ....and that is why I did this! Sorry to hear about your run away but WalkingRock has run twice now and this was the solution I came up with! It's not any good for the smaller guys, but it keeps a leash on the bigger ones with scutes large enough to tag.
> 
> This Tag is hammered to the shape of his scute and adhered with a 2 part, heavy duty epoxy.




Your ears must be burning because I've mentioned you and Walking Rock at least a dozen times during this process. When we do (and I hope it's a when and not if) he is getting tagged immediately.




wellington said:


> I think this is a good idea, except if the tort was stolen. A stolen tort will have the tag removed. Maybe if it were on the tort long enough, it would have left a mark of some sort, but other then that, it wouldn't stop a thief.



That's what I would worry about too. Is loved to see a subcutaneous gps as well! They have experimented with just that very thing in children and have chips without tracking for pets. Maybe they're on the way. We'll be in line for it!


----------



## wellington (Dec 9, 2013)

Does anyone know if the ones for kids, would work in an animal? I don't like the idea of chipping humans, but I am all for it with animals.[/i]


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 9, 2013)

Checking your thread. Must.Find.Rumor. Rumor come home now! Run Rumor run!


----------



## Masin (Dec 9, 2013)

wellington said:


> Does anyone know if the ones for kids, would work in an animal? I don't like the idea of chipping humans, but I am all for it with animals.[/i]



This is exactly how I feel. Clearly I don't want to be chipped, but my pets, yes! (And maybe even my daughter one day, haha.)




BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Checking your thread. Must.Find.Rumor. Rumor come home now! Run Rumor run!



Thank you. Still no sightings. Frustrated. He seemingly just poofed. I think that's the worst part, that we have no idea where to start. We've combed the area but there are still so many spots in the woods that we just can't get to or check fully do to the trees, brush etc. We're trying...just doesn't feel like very much. I dunno at what point you stop looking. I don't know that I can!


----------



## wellington (Dec 9, 2013)

A while back, I can't remember who, but a member found their tort, don't remember what species either, but found it almost a year later. Don't give up hope. Keep looking the best you can and keep fingers crossed. I will.


----------



## Masin (Dec 10, 2013)

wellington said:


> A while back, I can't remember who, but a member found their tort, don't remember what species either, but found it almost a year later. Don't give up hope. Keep looking the best you can and keep fingers crossed. I will.



Thank you. You have no idea how good it feels to be able up come here and know others can sympathize with the situation. I think friends are tired of hearing about it. Tomorrow a retired tracking dog is coming to help. Worried that tomorrow marks a week and that this dog hasn't worked since last summer. But who cares, anything is better than nothing right? This dog was trained to seek gopher tortoises...let's hope he can distinguish  I'll keep you posted for sure! He'll be here at 9am, it can't come soon enough. The weather turned this afternoon from 80's to 41  so depressed.


----------



## mike taylor (Dec 10, 2013)

Keep your hopes up they can handle the cold for a little bit . He will be fine . You will find him just keep looking .


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG! That is so cool. That a doggie will hopefully help you. Best news! I loved reading that he finds gopher tortoises. C'mon doggie. You can do this. We want you to find your baby Rumor. Looking forward to good news to come. Lighting a white candle for Rumor to find his way home to you in whatever way it happens. : )


----------



## lismar79 (Dec 10, 2013)

Sending prayers your way


----------



## milkandsam (Dec 10, 2013)

So sorry! My dog was abused before we got her... She avoids people like nobody's business! She was missing for 5 days... Just hold out hope and never give up! Keep venting on here, keep searching. I'm sure you will find your tort!


----------



## lkwagner (Dec 11, 2013)

Hope you find him today!!!


----------



## ulkal (Dec 11, 2013)

Fingers crossed the doggie will find him!


----------



## NicoleB26 (Dec 11, 2013)

OMG I just read your thread! How awful for you guys! You must be sick over this. My Russian got out of my yard a few years back and a kind gentlemen returned him before I knew he was missing! Don't give up hope! If he did get off your property there are still lots of good people around who would love to reunite you with your pet! It sounds like you are doing everything possible to get him home safely. He will show up! Try to stay positive!! Good luck!


----------



## lkwagner (Dec 11, 2013)

Any news?? Did the dog work??


----------



## Masin (Dec 11, 2013)

mike taylor said:


> Keep your hopes up they can handle the cold for a little bit . He will be fine . You will find him just keep looking .



The dog came out this morning and worked for an hour or 2. She did pick up her scent at the spot we suspected she got out at, she then went under the fence and across the road to the woods we've been walking. That's when she lost the scent. It's been closer today so we're hoping he's burrowed safely and staying warm. The dog will return again and try another day. Frustrating.


----------



## Dobby The Tortoise (Dec 11, 2013)

I hope you find him soon, I'm praying for you!


----------



## sibi (Dec 11, 2013)

Did the dog lose the scent after crossing the road? In other words, could it be possible that ad the tortoise was crossing, someone in a car stopped and picked him up? That would explain how the dog lost the scent after crossing the road. Just a thought especially after those wicked women claimed to have seen the tort in the other's back yard.


----------



## oliviaTORTOISE (Dec 16, 2013)

Have you found him yet? I'm really hoping the little guy will come back sorry about all this mess!!


----------



## Masin (Dec 16, 2013)

sibi said:


> Did the dog lose the scent after crossing the road? In other words, could it be possible that ad the tortoise was crossing, someone in a car stopped and picked him up? That would explain how the dog lost the scent after crossing the road. Just a thought especially after those wicked women claimed to have seen the tort in the other's back yard.



Thats the feeling I've gotten too, that someone saw him crossing and picked him up. Good intentions or not. 
The dog went right to the fence across the street, we entered and she hesitated to enter the tall brush, finally she did but kept circling and losing a scent. I don't know if she was just excited or really working or not.
In other unbelievably tragic news, the owner of said field...mowed it all down with his giant tractor. 
I woke to this sound I couldn't understand and ran outside to see him making passes. It's said he used to harvest it but hasn't in 10 years, he decided after I said I was looking for my tortoise in that field to give it another go I guess. I was so horror struck I about passed out. 
I ran out there with my partner and we walked every inch, no sign of torts, thank the Gods! I am still outraged that he decided to harvest it in the middle of the winter for no apparent reason. I know, it's his property, just mind boggling that he hasn't touched it in years and decided to now come out of his retirement and start farming again. I sound bitter... ugh. 
Still no sign of tortsie though. I don't know what to do. We put tons of signs up and stuffed every mailbox.


----------



## wellington (Dec 16, 2013)

You don't sound as bitter as I would. You have a right anyway. The guy, knowing what you told him, is being a jerk. So hoped you had found him by now. I wouldn't count the crazy ladie(s) out all the way. He may possibly be there. Fingers still crossed. Hoping you get a Christmas miracle.


----------



## Masin (Dec 22, 2013)

wellington said:


> You don't sound as bitter as I would. You have a right anyway. The guy, knowing what you told him, is being a jerk. So hoped you had found him by now. I wouldn't count the crazy ladie(s) out all the way. He may possibly be there. Fingers still crossed. Hoping you get a Christmas miracle.



Still nothing. The weather here has finally warmed up again. It was warm when we list him then cooler for a week and now warm again. Hoping he's safe wherever he is. Heart breaking to think we won't see him for Christmas. 
A lady called me today and said she found a tortoise stuck in her fence but that it looks 30 pounds versus 20, I got excited because torts look so much heavier than they are! But then she said she found him 2 months ago  Going to go take a look at him either way. Make sure she doesn't have a gopher and try to find that guys/gals real family too.


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Dec 22, 2013)

So sad. I am so sorry you are going through this. Gosh. Darn. I do hope ... one never knows .. hoping for happy some day ... soon ...


----------



## Masin (Dec 22, 2013)

I meant to add, the hoarder lady found out someone had contacted me about a tort they found...she had the nerve to ask me if I would put her in touch with the lady because she wants one...red flag much? I don't know what I can do to get closer and know for a fact she doesn't have him.
Today I learned this same crazy lady "lost" one of her dogs (she calls herself a rescue and has 80 or so dogs so I've heard) and looked for hours only to realize the dog was locked in her car in her yard. Kill me.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 2, 2014)

How awful. You have to go through all this. Best wishes to you and your big boy. Wish he will be home soon.


----------



## littleginsu (Jan 15, 2014)

Any updates? I am praying your big guy comes home soon!


----------



## TMK1971 (Jan 23, 2014)

I read all the way through this hoping for a happy ending...at least it isn't a trajic ending, just unfinished! 
Hoping you find him or he finds you sooner or later!


----------



## AZtortMom (Jan 23, 2014)

Any news? There was a tort that made the news here in AZ that had gone missing for a full year and was reunited with his family just last week. He went wondering for over 30 miles. then he was with someone for 6 months before they realized he had a chip in his leg. Once they scanned his leg, they contacted the owner and reunited them. So, DO NOT EVER EVER give up!!


----------



## Masin (Feb 28, 2014)

Nothing as of yet. We've had some cold weather here in North Florida, it even snowed one day. I am hoping that wherever our baby is that he's inside and warm at least. 
I wish I had a good update for everyone. Thank you for thinking of us and sending us all the good vibes you can!


----------



## waitmanff (Feb 28, 2014)

You have been in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## FWC Bio (Apr 10, 2014)

[/u]Masin, I am a biologist with FL FIsh and Wildlife. A man in Havana has found a sulcata and has it enclosed in his backyard. Please contact us. I left a message on someone named Morgan's voicemail also- not sure if you are affiliated with each other.

Please contact the exotic species hotline at 1-888-IVE-GOT-1 and ask to speak to Liz Barraco. Alternatively, you may contact the regional office at 850-265-3676 and ask to speak to Cat Kennedy- although I will be out this morning and Liz is going to be your best bet to coordinate this effort.

I hope this is your guy- I love when we have success stories! 

Best, 
C Kennedy


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2014)

I wish Masin had put up her email address instead of just enabling the PM feature. She hasn't visited the Forum since March, so I'm not sure she'll see a PM, but I sent one anyway. 

I'm so glad that you (C Kennedy) found the Forum and found Masin's thread about her tortoise. I just hope she comes back to us and reads it.


----------



## Masin (Apr 10, 2014)

Hey there! Morgan actually did get the call. Our hospital also called to let us know the gentlemen and you (Cat) called as well! We've returned your call but like you said, you're out. I am going to call the regional number as suggested. Liz was not available either. Busy day for everyone! 
I'm so glad you were able to get ahold of us AND Morgans hospital either way! AND Yvonne, she saw this post as well which is awesome! 
I get any new activity sent right to my iphone as an alert so I saw it! We happen to be 12 hours south on vacation and service is spotty at best. 
Any way, wanted to update on the update. Keep your fingers crossed it's our son!!!


----------



## Zamric (Apr 10, 2014)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Masin (Apr 10, 2014)

It's our boy! We've had the gentlemen take him to our nature center where he'll safely stay until we get back into town! So happy!!!!


----------



## jaredherman (Apr 10, 2014)

Awesome news!!


----------



## waitmanff (Apr 10, 2014)

Yay!!!


----------



## lismar79 (Apr 10, 2014)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Saleama (Apr 10, 2014)

Masin said:


> It's our boy! We've had the gentlemen take him to our nature center where he'll safely stay until we get back into town! So happy!!!!



Wow!!!! I can not even imagine how you feel right now! How are you not breaking laws to get back home and get him? LOL! So happy for you and Morgan!


----------



## MsBijou (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow!! What a great story! So happy!

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## FWC Bio (Apr 10, 2014)

Aw, I am glad it worked out for everyone!  One of the FWC dispatchers who originally took the call from the finder last night happened to google 'lost tortoise havana' and found this thread. Gotta love the interwebs. I am so happy you are getting your baby back and all is well.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 10, 2014)

Hooray! wonderful news. So many people find a tortoise and just keep it, never trying to find the owner.


----------



## Masin (Apr 11, 2014)

The woman originally rumored to of taken our sully has reappeared in our lives all of a sudden. We haven't heard from her in months yet yesterday just after Cat (Florida Fish and wildlife) posted here and called the hospital this lady did too. I'm wondering if she has been following this thread. She left a message stating a tracker found our tort and that she was the middle guy. She refused to put anyone in direct contact with the tracker. She keeps calling both hospitals, even thru the morning today. She doesn't have torts yet has found my missing/lost/stolen ads on other tort sites...I have no idea what she has to gain right now but it makes me anxious. I'm so happy we have our boy, gosh I can't explain it but I'm also worried about having our son home now. 
I don't know how to ensure he's not snatched by this lady or her crazy following. She has a pretty extensive record and reputation. I was even concerned about her posing as Florida Fish & Wildlife since she has posed as an animal control officer numerous times. Luckily the gentlemen did bring our tort in and he's safe now. Just wish we could breathe and not be paranoid yet again.


----------



## kathyth (Apr 11, 2014)

FWC BIO. You are a hero! Seriously! This is the best ending ever.

As crazy as this is, I would not leave that tortoise outside if I was not home. Just for now. Can you build him a strong enclosure with serious locks?
I would take very detailed pictures of him and actually microchip him.
So happy he is back home!


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome!


----------



## taza (Apr 14, 2014)

Great news he is home! I agree, for now I would not leave him outside unattended.


----------



## Lauraryan (Apr 15, 2014)

I have recently painted both my big torts with a non-toxic luminous paint. After sunning themselves each day , the emit a soft glow that allows me find them in the evening easily. Nothing very bright but noticeable. I'm going to try to find a better quality paint ( of course non-toxic) but the one I have is super expensive. They haven't gone missing ever, but in case they do I might have an easier time finding them. No clue how long the glow last or when I may need to reapply , but I'll keep you posted.


----------



## AZtortMom (Apr 15, 2014)

Thank God he is home!


----------



## christinaland128 (Apr 15, 2014)

Aw I'm so happy you found him! Happy tears!!!


----------



## TMK1971 (Apr 22, 2014)

Now that's the ending I was hoping for! Reunited and it feels so good...


----------



## littleginsu (Apr 22, 2014)

Absolutely wonderful!! That man who found him is an angel!

Are you back from vacation yet?! 

I would definitely be investing in a super secure and locked enclosure for him, as well as 24 hr video monitoring!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 23, 2014)

My Sulcata is micro-chipped. It's in his neck....just like a dog


----------



## KimC90 (Apr 23, 2014)

Just read this thread! So glad you got your baby back! My heart sank everytime I saw you update with no luck and crazy lady drama. 
Best to you both and your tort!


----------



## TortyTom (May 2, 2014)

So glad everything turned out great. Yes I would find/build a strong enclosure that can be locked up tight when your not around.


----------



## Evy (May 2, 2014)

KimC90 said:


> Just read this thread! So glad you got your baby back! My heart sank everytime I saw you update with no luck and crazy lady drama.
> Best to you both and your tort!


I just finish reading and I felt the same way. 
Crazy that it was missing for long time. ( at least it's seem like that )

Do you found out where and how the guy found it? How long ago?



Blue (European hunt-mix dog) 
Dolly (Yorkie dog)
London (Sulcata)


----------



## Evy (May 2, 2014)

I'm very happy for you both!



Blue (European hunt-mix dog) 
Dolly (Yorkie dog)
London (Sulcata)


----------



## Masin (May 15, 2014)

Thank you all for sharing this great news with us! I have read each and every comment as they came and have just been too busy up until now to comment. He is home and "grounded"/not allowed in the main yard (which is where he escaped) and instead is in his usual space. He has over an acre to himself yet I figured he was tired of the same ol same ol and let him into the main yard that day he went missing. While the main yard is secured now I still can not let him wander it and feel ok. A bit of tortoise escaping PTSD if ya will, haha. 

He was missing for over 120 days and was just around 2-3 miles from home. I have no clue which route he took to get to where he was, but he went west through dense forest and someone found him digging a good burrow in his backyard  He was a nervous wreck and afraid he might be aggressive, hehe.(He does charge dogs ) He at least thought to call Florida Fish and Wildlife, I can't say I would have done that first! So glad he thought to! I can't believe our guy survived the weather we had been having. He went from a nice indoor heated space and catering to days hitting 15 degrees and icing. When he went missing it was in the late 70's during the day and he was housed inside at night. Can't wait to get his weight back up, he lost 2 pounds, poor fella. 
Thank you again, knowing so many people were hoping and praying right along with us means the absolute world!


----------



## Teacup (May 17, 2014)

I sure do love a happy ending!


----------



## Telid (May 17, 2014)

"someone found him digging a good burrow in his backyard...He at least thought to call Florida Fish and Wildlife"

If I encountered a large animal in my yard and was not familiar with it then I would probably also call animal services. That said, if you have not already, I would send him a very nice thank you letter/bouquet/basket-o-stuff with a suggestion of getting a sulcata of his own!


----------



## Zamric (May 19, 2014)

Gratz on having him back home! If he thought your 20 pounder might be aggressive, I wonder what he would have thought about something WalkingRocks size (120 lb)?


----------



## wellington (May 19, 2014)

Love happy endings. So glad you got him back home


----------



## Masin (May 19, 2014)

Zamric said:


> Gratz on having him back home! If he thought your 20 pounder might be aggressive, I wonder what he would have thought about something WalkingRocks size (120 lb)?



He would of called from under his bed, hahaha. I was so scared he would drop him if he retracted fast and that escaping air sound came out. I kept warning him that it could happen but that he is not hissing! He's not a shy tortoise, thank goodness.


----------

